# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تاثیر معدل و سوابق تحصیلی >  تاثیر معدل:جابه جایی 10,000 رتبه ای

## aliireza

*اگه احساس میکنین با دیدن ادامه تاپیک ممکنه انگیزتون رو از دست بدید لطفا تاپیک رو ببندید
*
داشتم تو کارنامه های گزینه 2 میچرخیدم با صحنه ی جالبی مواجه شدم


این داوطلب دیپلم سال 86 هستند با معدل *11.61*و مشمول سوابق تحصیلی





حالا ما رفتیم سایت کانون و درصد های ایشون رو بر اساس کنکور 92 (بدون تاثیر معدل)وارد کردیم:




رتبه بین 5500 تا 6500!

یعنی یه چیزی در حدود 10000 رتبه اختلاف!

این تاپیکو نزدم که روحیتونو داغون کنم،فقط میخواستم با واقعیت رو به رو بشید 
اگه معدلتون کمه خیلییییی باید تلاش کنید
یکیش خودم

----------


## Humphry Davy

ممنون از اين همه موج اميد و انگيزه 
به اميد ديدن بيشتر اينجور تاپيك هاي انگيزشي

----------


## aliireza

> ممنون از اين همه موج اميد و انگيزه 
> به اميد ديدن بيشتر اينجور تاپيك هاي انگيزشي


الان باهاش مواجه شی تلاشتو بیشتر کنی خیلی بهتره تا نیمه مرداد سال دیگه باهاش مواجه بشی

----------


## omid144

سلام
پزشکی برای من با معدل کتبی 13 یعنی رویا؟
امیدی بهم نیست منی که بومی هرمزگانم و دانشگاه بندرعباس ارزومه؟
خدایا فقط خودت کمک کن

----------


## aliireza

> سلام
> پزشکی برای من با معدل کتبی 13 یعنی رویا؟
> امیدی بهم نیست منی که بومی هرمزگانم و دانشگاه بندرعباس ارزومه؟
> خدایا فقط خودت کمک کن


دوست عزیز چرا امکان نداره؟فقط برای جبران معدل واسه هر درس 15-20% بیشتر باید بزنی

----------


## nafise74

کارنامه منو دوستم هم اینجوری بود 10 هزار تا اومد رووش با این تفاوت که من معدلم 11 بود و درصدا بیشتر ولی دوستم معدلش 13 درصداش از من خیلی کمتر ولی رتبش عین من شد!!!!
خیلیییییی نامردیه  :Y (667): من باید در حد مثلا 3هزار بخونم تازه رتبم بشه 13 هزار هههه :Y (452): کلا جای جبران نیس یه جورایی!

----------


## behzad...

پس بدبخت شدم

----------


## Mohammad. N

بچه ها خواهش میکنم دیگه در مورد معدل تاپیک نزنین
خودتون خوب میدونید با میانگین 70-80 هم میشه به پزشکی رسید هم به مکانیک تهران برا هر معدلی
پس هی نگید میشه یا نه و اینکه نا امید نباشید
شاید باورتون نشه ولی هیچوقت فکر نمیکردم اینکه میگن تلاشت بکن نتیجش مهم نیس واسم درست باشه، ولی در مورد دیپلم دوم تمام تلاشم کردم اما اخر نشد ولی دیگه نگران نبودم که حالا چی میشه چون تمام تلاشم رو کردم 
شما هم هرچی دارین بزارین ایشالا به هدفتون میرسین

----------


## DaRya-Sh

خب این داوطلب دیپلم 91 هستن منطقه 3  با معدل 14 ومشمول سوابق تحصیلی
 درصداشون تخمین زده شده  برااساس کنکور 92

فرق چندانی داشت؟

----------


## winter son

> خب این داوطلب دیپلم 91 هستن منطقه 3  با معدل 14 ومشمول سوابق تحصیلی
> فرق چندانی داشت؟


خانوم كنكور 91 و 92 تاثير *مثبت* بود ! الآن تاثير *مستقيمه* . . . !

از زمين تا آسمون فرق داره تاثيرش . . .

----------


## DaRya-Sh

> خانوم كنكور 91 و 92 تاثير *مثبت* بود ! الآن تاثير *مستقيمه* . . . !
> 
> از زمين تا آسمون فرق داره تاثيرش . . .


اونوقت سال 86 تاثیرچگونه بود؟ :Yahoo (21): 

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> خانوم كنكور 91 و 92 تاثير *مثبت* بود ! الآن تاثير *مستقيمه* . . . !
> 
> از زمين تا آسمون فرق داره تاثيرش . . .


اونوقت سال 86 تاثیرچگونه بود؟ :Yahoo (21):

----------


## winter son

> اونوقت سال 86 تاثیرچگونه بود؟
> 
> - - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -
> 
> 
> اونوقت سال 86 تاثیرچگونه بود؟


نگرفتم منظور شما رو !  اما . . . اون موقع همه برابر بودند ........ فقط كنكور و امتحان بود كه تاثير گذار بود .

اما الآن چي ؟ !

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -

سال 86 نه تاثير مثبت بود نه مستقيم.فقط امتحان كنكور بود

الآن تاثير مستقيم .....

----------


## omid144

> نگرفتم منظور شما رو !  اما . . . اون موقع همه برابر بودند ........ فقط كنكور و امتحان بود كه تاثير گذار بود .
> 
> اما الآن چي ؟ !
> 
> - - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -
> 
> سال 86 نه تاثير مثبت بود نه مستقيم.فقط امتحان كنكور بود
> 
> الآن تاثير مستقيم .....


سلام
دوست عزیز شما اشتباه متوجه شدی
ایشون گفتن معدل کتبی 91 شما فکر کردی سال 91 امتحان داده.
برای بعضی بد شده برای بعضی هیچ و بعضی دیگر خوب شده. خدا کنه برای من هم خوب بشه تا پزشکی بیارم برام دعا کنید

----------


## DaRya-Sh

> نگرفتم منظور شما رو !  اما . . . اون موقع همه برابر بودند ........ فقط كنكور و امتحان بود كه تاثير گذار بود .
> 
> اما الآن چي ؟ !
> 
> - - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -
> 
> سال 86 نه تاثير مثبت بود نه مستقيم.فقط امتحان كنكور بود
> 
> الآن تاثير مستقيم .....


من گفتم دیپلم 91 داره نگفتم 91 کنکور داده ک
دیپلمه 91 ولی کنکور 93 هستن و سوابق تحصیلی براشون اعمال شده دوست عزیز.

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> سلام
> دوست عزیز شما اشتباه متوجه شدی
> ایشون گفتن معدل کتبی 91 شما فکر کردی سال 91 امتحان داده.
> برای بعضی بد شده برای بعضی هیچ و بعضی دیگر خوب شده. خدا کنه برای من هم خوب بشه تا پزشکی بیارم برام دعا کنید


دقیقا حق باشُمآس:d
ایشالا پزشکی تهران:yahoo (4):

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -

اینم واسه رشته تجربی معدل14 منطقه 3 دیپلم 90 کنکور93 بااعمال سوابق تحصیلی
و تخمین رتبه برااساس کنکور 92

----------


## winter son

آهان.بعله الآن گرفتم قضيه رو:yahoo (4):

----------


## gole yas

ی جور میگی 80 درصد انگار ابه خوردنه برو  دو تا ازمون شرکت کن ببین 80 درصد زدن  چی هستش:yahoo (4):

----------


## amirh7

> من گفتم دیپلم 91 داره نگفتم 91 کنکور داده ک
> دیپلمه 91 ولی کنکور 93 هستن و سوابق تحصیلی براشون اعمال شده دوست عزیز.
> 
> - - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -
> 
> 
> دقیقا حق باشُمآس:d
> ایشالا پزشکی تهران:yahoo (4):
> 
> ...


خب همین کارنامه ای هم خود شما الان گذاشتی حدود 1100 نفر رتبه را جابه جا کرده

----------


## Mohammad. N

> ی جور میگی 80 درصد انگار ابه خوردنه برو  دو تا ازمون شرکت کن ببین 80 درصد زدن  چی هستش:yahoo (4):


عزیزم شما راه بهتری سراغ داری؟؟؟؟؟؟ اگه رتبه و دانشگاه خوب میخوای معدلت هم کمه باید بزنی این درصدا رو

----------


## DaRya-Sh

> من گفتم دیپلم 91 داره نگفتم 91 کنکور داده ک
> دیپلمه 91 ولی کنکور 93 هستن و سوابق تحصیلی براشون اعمال شده دوست عزیز.
> 
> - - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -
> 
> 
> دقیقا حق باشُمآس:d
> ایشالا پزشکی تهران:yahoo (4):
> 
> ...


خب بدون تاثیر که نمیشه؛یه تاثیری میذاره اگه درصداتو زیاد بالانزنی  وجبران نکنی خب اینجوری میشه دیگه.
تاثیر داره ولی نه مث  تاثیری ک *aliireza گفته!*

----------


## amirh7

خدا به دادمون برسه با این داروسازها و پزشکانی که از بین الملل فارغ التحصیل میشن ببین طرف با چه درصدای فاجعه ای داروسازی اورده 
مشاهده کارنامه سراسری

----------


## Majid-VZ

عکس ها لود نمیشن، ممنون میشم دوباره آپلودشون کنید .

----------


## legion

> خب همین کارنامه ای هم خود شما الان گذاشتی حدود 1100 نفر رتبه را جابه جا کرده


عربی امسال زیاد فکر نکنم سخت بود و میانگین عربی بالا بود اما ایشون 29 زده که خیلی افت تراز پیدا می کنه و و فیزیک امسال که فکر کنم بیشیتریها می گفتند متوسط بوره و زیاد سخت نبوده که ایشون 38 میزنه و اینم خودش باعث میشه تراز بیاید پایین و این 1100 همش ماله معدل نیست .

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -

اینم یک کارنامه با معدل 15/10 منطقه 3 .تاثیر معدل را حال کنید  :Yahoo (2): 


ماشاا... به این درصد ریاضی

----------


## omid144

کلا بدبخت شدم با معدا 13 یا نه؟
سهمیه منطقه محروم چقدر تاثیر داره چون من جزو منطقه محروم هستم
ممنون

----------


## legion

> کلا بدبخت شدم با معدا 13 یا نه؟
> سهمیه منطقه محروم چقدر تاثیر داره چون من جزو منطقه محروم هستم
> ممنون


منظورت از منطقه محروم منطقه 3 هست ؟

----------


## vahid122

من امسال طبق تخمینرتبه کانون حدود5500منطقه2میشدم ولی با معدل14.27سال89رتبه امسالم شد10900منطقه2واسه رشته های برتر تجربی معدل های پایین حتما باید واسه رتبه های زیر 1000بخونن تا رتبه شون2000تا3000بشه

----------


## kouchoulou

> کلا بدبخت شدم با معدا 13 یا نه؟
> سهمیه منطقه محروم چقدر تاثیر داره چون من جزو منطقه محروم هستم
> ممنون


بدبخت کجا بود؟ :Yahoo (112): 
فوق فوقش 12.5درصد ببرت بالا یا بکشدت زیر همین!

----------


## omid144

> منظورت از منطقه محروم منطقه 3 هست ؟


اره

----------


## aliireza

> من امسال طبق تخمینرتبه کانون حدود5500منطقه2میشدم ولی با معدل14.27سال89رتبه امسالم شد10900منطقه2واسه رشته های برتر تجربی معدل های پایین حتما باید واسه رتبه های زیر 1000بخونن تا رتبه شون2000تا3000بشه


میشه درصداتونو بگید؟

----------


## vahid122

ادبیات54عربی34دینی80زبان66ریا  ضی18زیست50فیزیک35شیمی53

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -

ادبیات54عربی34دینی80زبان66ریا  ضی18زیست50فیزیک35شیمی53

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -

نمره های کتبی
ادبیات14.5
عربی12.25
دینی14.5
زبان18.25
ریاضی16.25
زیست13.25
فیزیک14.5
شیمی13.75

----------


## behrouz

> *اگه احساس میکنین با دیدن ادامه تاپیک ممکنه انگیزتون رو از دست بدید لطفا تاپیک رو ببندید
> *
> داشتم تو کارنامه های گزینه 2 میچرخیدم با صحنه ی جالبی مواجه شدم
> 
> 
> این داوطلب دیپلم سال 86 هستند با معدل *11.61*و مشمول سوابق تحصیلی
> 
> 
> 
> ...


الان معدل 18.5 خوبه ب نظرتون؟

----------


## vahid122

18.5معدل خوبیه فوقش500تا جابه جا می کنه

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -

18.5معدل خوبیه فوقش500تا جابه جا می کنه

----------


## legion

> الان معدل 18.5 خوبه ب نظرتون؟


18/5 خوبه اصلا تاثیر نمی زاره برات

----------


## paparoos

من کتبی ام 15.76 شد و معدل دیپلمم 18.20 ... برای رتبه ی حدودا 600-700 که به پزشکی مشهد بخوره باید درصدام رو چه جوری بزنم ؟

----------


## legion

> من کتبی ام 15.76 شد و معدل دیپلمم 18.20 ... برای رتبه ی حدودا 600-700 که به پزشکی مشهد بخوره باید درصدام رو چه جوری بزنم ؟


با توجه به معدل شما باید میانگین 80% به بالا بزنید
البته برای پزشکی مشهد 700 لبه مرزه ممکنه نیاره امسال 2 نفر نمیه دوم اورده بودند
البته میانگین 80 فقط گفتنش اسونه دیگه اوردنش ..............................اره دیگه !

----------


## amirh7

تاثیر معدل یه قانون پر از اشکاله که مطمئنا حذف میشه اما چه زمانی مشخص نیست

----------


## roshana

> تاثیر معدل یه قانون پر از اشکاله که مطمئنا حذف میشه اما چه زمانی مشخص نیست



دقیقا وقتی که اینده ی خیلیا رو خراب کرد 
"اینجا شدیدا ایران است"

----------


## ammir

بچه ها معدل 16.06 خیلی داغونه ؟ 
البته من نمره ادبیاتم 17 هست زبانم 20 زیست 18.5 و شیمی 16
یعنی نمره های دروس اصلیم خوبه تقریبا 
عربی و ریاضی و فیزیک خراب کرده معدلم رو  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## jim parsons

null

----------


## aliireza

> معدل 16/88 چند هزار جابجا میکنه ؟ برای رشته ریاضی


الله اعلم!

----------


## mo.n

معدلو چجوری اعمال میکنن درس به درس یا کلی؟

----------


## mojir

> کارنامه منو دوستم هم اینجوری بود 10 هزار تا اومد رووش با این تفاوت که من معدلم 11 بود و درصدا بیشتر ولی دوستم معدلش 13 درصداش از من خیلی کمتر ولی رتبش عین من شد!!!!
> خیلیییییی نامردیه من باید در حد مثلا 3هزار بخونم تازه رتبم بشه 13 هزار ههههکلا جای جبران نیس یه جورایی!


آقا جان چرا راجع به چیزی که اطلاع کامل ندارید نظر میدید؟ فرض کنید شما زیست رو گرفتی 10 و تو کنکور هم 70% زدی، خوب،حالا نمره ی تو از 100 میشه 50 حالا 50رو ضربدر 25% (یعنی یک چهارم) کنید میشه 12.5% این یعنی نمره ی دیپلم شما برا درس زیست ، 12.5% تاثیرمسقیم داره ، یعنی در نهیایت درصد شماحدوداً 63% میشه یعنی تو باید برا هر درصدی که دوست داری بدست بیاری ، یه چن درصد بیشتر از اون بزنی،البته با توجه به درجه سختی اون درس و میانگین نمره ی همه ی داوطلبا ، ممکنه تاثیر گذاری درصد سوابق تحصیلی تو اون درس کم و زیاد بشه،
حالا دیدید که الکی دارید خودتون رو نا امید می کنید؟ فقط تلاش کنیدو توکل کنید به خدا ، انشاالله موفق باشید.

----------


## legion

> آقا جان چرا راجع به چیزی که اطلاع کامل ندارید نظر میدید؟ فرض کنید شما زیست رو گرفتی 10 و تو کنکور هم 70% زدی، خوب،حالا نمره ی تو از 100 میشه 50 حالا 50رو ضربدر 25% (یعنی یک چهارم) کنید میشه 12.5% این یعنی نمره ی دیپلم شما برا درس زیست ، 12.5% تاثیرمسقیم داره ، یعنی در نهیایت درصد شماحدوداً 63% میشه یعنی تو باید برا هر درصدی که دوست داری بدست بیاری ، یه چن درصد بیشتر از اون بزنی،البته با توجه به درجه سختی اون درس و میانگین نمره ی همه ی داوطلبا ، ممکنه تاثیر گذاری درصد سوابق تحصیلی تو اون درس کم و زیاد بشه،
> حالا دیدید که الکی دارید خودتون رو نا امید می کنید؟ فقط تلاش کنیدو توکل کنید به خدا ، انشاالله موفق باشید.


اصلان اینطور که میگید نیست و تراز بندی میشه 
مثلا در درس زیست چون همه تجربیها علاقه زیادی به زیست دارند پس بیش تریها نمره بالا میارند .حالا چون ما خیلی نمرهی 20 دلریم تراز میاد پایین مثلا از تراز 12000 به یک نمره 20 نمیاند همه 12000 بدند و تراز مثلا 10000 میدند حلا اونی که کم گرفته خیلی افت تراز میکنه و مثلا بهش تراز 5000 میدند حلا میاند 25% اینو حساب می کنند وتو کنکور هم تراز درص د شما را از 75% در میارند و با هم جمع می کنند 
اصلا اینکه می گند *25 میشه و اینا همه کشک و تراز بندی میشه و بستگی داره به سطح دانش اموزان و سختی درس و اینا
البته نمی خواستم انگیزتان را خراب کنم

----------


## mohammad96

اقا منی که کنکور 94 میخوام برای تجربی شرکت کنم برای پزشکی تهران یا بهشتی باید چند بزنم هر درسی رو؟دیپلم ریاضی معدل کتبی 19.38

----------


## eli94

امسال فک کنم شرکت کننده های تجربی 10000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 ریاضی 1000 انسانی 100باشه..تا 3.4 سال دیگه انسانی و ریاضی خالی میشه

----------


## mohammad96

> امسال فک کنم شرکت کننده های تجربی 10000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 ریاضی 1000 انسانی 100باشه..تا 3.4 سال دیگه انسانی و ریاضی خالی میشه


برای شما چه فرقی داره؟؟شما دارو میخوای من پزشکی :Yahoo (94): 
ضمنا یه چیزی با معدلی که گفتم باید درسارو چند بزنم برای پزشکی تهران؟

----------


## eli94

برو سایت گزینه 2..معدل و رتبه و درصدو رده

----------


## nafise74

> آقا جان چرا راجع به چیزی که اطلاع کامل ندارید نظر میدید؟ فرض کنید شما زیست رو گرفتی 10 و تو کنکور هم 70% زدی، خوب،حالا نمره ی تو از 100 میشه 50 حالا 50رو ضربدر 25% (یعنی یک چهارم) کنید میشه 12.5% این یعنی نمره ی دیپلم شما برا درس زیست ، 12.5% تاثیرمسقیم داره ، یعنی در نهیایت درصد شماحدوداً 63% میشه یعنی تو باید برا هر درصدی که دوست داری بدست بیاری ، یه چن درصد بیشتر از اون بزنی،البته با توجه به درجه سختی اون درس و میانگین نمره ی همه ی داوطلبا ، ممکنه تاثیر گذاری درصد سوابق تحصیلی تو اون درس کم و زیاد بشه،
> حالا دیدید که الکی دارید خودتون رو نا امید می کنید؟ فقط تلاش کنیدو توکل کنید به خدا ، انشاالله موفق باشید.


دوست عزیز تو هرکار کنی بازم معدلت تاثیر منفی داره :-) یکی مثلا یهو جوگیر میشه میگه میخام با نمره 10زیست یهو توو کنکور 80درصد بزنه اصن محاله اینایی که این حرفارو میزنن هیچ کدوم این درصد رو نمیارن چرا؟ چون همشون ببینی تووو انجمن 24ساعت توو نت هستن تازه کنکور دادن سرشون میخوره ب سنگ و متوجه تاثیرات معدل و الکی حرف زدن میشن ;-)

ارسال شده از gt-s5360 با استفاده از تپاتالک 2

----------


## jim parsons

من رشتم ریاضیه ... 
معدل کتبیم 16/88 ... 
مثه این دوست عزیزمون که حساب کرده ، درصدامو دادم به کانون ، با کارنامه رتبه اصلیم* سه هزار* تا فاصله داشت . آخه چرا اینقد زیاد جابجا میکنه  :Yahoo (19): (((((

----------


## maryam2015

ممنون برا من که سوممم و نهایی دارم خیلی باحال بود.. :Yahoo (111):

----------


## AHashemi

این بررسی هاتون از رو کارنامه ها و سایت کانون یه اشکال خیلی خیلی بزرگ داره!
درصدهای سال 91 و 92 با 93 زمین تا آسمون فرق داره!
کسی که تو کنکور 92 شیمی رو 50 میزده تو 93 بیشتر از 20 نمی تونسته بزنه (مثال گفتم)
سختی کنکور متفاوته تو هر سال. نمیشه درصدها رو مقایسه کرد. حتی بدون تاثیر معدل (چه + چه -) هم اگه مثلا یکی تو 93 همه رو 50 بزنه همون رتبه رو نمیاره که اگه تو 92 همون 50 میزد میاورد!

قبل ترسیدن یا منتقل کردن ترس خود به دیگران یه کم فکر کنید خواهشاً! دارید روحیه بقیه رو الکی الکی خراب می کنین.

----------


## amiredge

> این بررسی هاتون از رو کارنامه ها و سایت کانون یه اشکال خیلی خیلی بزرگ داره!
> درصدهای سال 91 و 92 با 93 زمین تا آسمون فرق داره!
> کسی که تو کنکور 92 شیمی رو 50 میزده تو 93 بیشتر از 20 نمی تونسته بزنه (مثال گفتم)
> سختی کنکور متفاوته تو هر سال. نمیشه درصدها رو مقایسه کرد. حتی بدون تاثیر معدل (چه + چه -) هم اگه مثلا یکی تو 93 همه رو 50 بزنه همون رتبه رو نمیاره که اگه تو 92 همون 50 میزد میاورد!
> 
> قبل ترسیدن یا منتقل کردن ترس خود به دیگران یه کم فکر کنید خواهشاً! دارید روحیه بقیه رو الکی الکی خراب می کنین.


کاملا درسته

----------


## Razieh77

*دبیرمون میگه توی همین مدرسه یه نفر معدلش 19 شد یکی دیگه 17 با اینکه ترازای کنکور دوتاشون یکی شده ولی اونی که معدلش 19 بوده دانشگاهی که در اومده زمین تا آسمون با اونی که معدلش 17 بوده فرق داشته

ولی به نظر من 17 هم معدل خوبیه ولی متاسفانه تو کنکور ما هر چی معدل بیشتر امکان قبولی بیشتر ...

روز اولی که رفتیم مدرسه یه دختری رو اوردن تو مدرسه واسمون حرف بزنه که رتبش تو کنکور فکر کنم 736 شده بود بعد وسط حرفاش گفت باورش نمیشه که انقدر معدل تو رتبه کنکورش تاثیر داشته معدل نهاییشم 19/91 شده بود

راستی یه سوال در کنکور فقط معدل نهایی مهمه یا معدل سه سال آخر ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -

*دبیرمون میگه توی همین مدرسه یه نفر معدلش 19 شد یکی دیگه 17 با اینکه ترازای کنکور دوتاشون یکی شده ولی اونی که معدلش 19 بوده دانشگاهی که در اومده زمین تا آسمون با اونی که معدلش 17 بوده فرق داشته

ولی به نظر من 17 هم معدل خوبیه ولی متاسفانه تو کنکور ما هر چی معدل بیشتر امکان قبولی بیشتر ...

روز اولی که رفتیم مدرسه یه دختری رو اوردن تو مدرسه واسمون حرف بزنه که رتبش تو کنکور فکر کنم 736 شده بود بعد وسط حرفاش گفت باورش نمیشه که انقدر معدل تو رتبه کنکورش تاثیر داشته معدل نهاییشم 19/91 شده بود

راستی یه سوال در کنکور فقط معدل نهایی مهمه یا معدل سه سال آخر ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

----------


## AHashemi

> *دبیرمون میگه توی همین مدرسه یه نفر معدلش 19 شد یکی دیگه 17 با اینکه ترازای کنکور دوتاشون یکی شده ولی اونی که معدلش 19 بوده دانشگاهی که در اومده زمین تا آسمون با اونی که معدلش 17 بوده فرق داشته
> 
> ولی به نظر من 17 هم معدل خوبیه ولی متاسفانه تو کنکور ما هر چی معدل بیشتر امکان قبولی بیشتر ...
> 
> روز اولی که رفتیم مدرسه یه دختری رو اوردن تو مدرسه واسمون حرف بزنه که رتبش تو کنکور فکر کنم 736 شده بود بعد وسط حرفاش گفت باورش نمیشه که انقدر معدل تو رتبه کنکورش تاثیر داشته معدل نهاییشم 19/91 شده بود
> 
> راستی یه سوال در کنکور فقط معدل نهایی مهمه یا معدل سه سال آخر ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



تنها چیزی که بر حسب تجربه من از پارسال میشه بهش اطمینان کرد رتبه معادل آزمون های جامع سنجشه که با رتبه من 200 تا فاصله داشت!  :Yahoo (21): 
حتی تراز کانون هم قابل اطمینان نیست. با تراز 5500 هم دانشجوی علم و صنعتی کامپیوتر هست هم کسی که شبانه یه شهر کوچیک قبول شده.
متاسفانه به نظر من کانون شبیه چیزی نبود که تو کنکور دیدم.

فقط معدل کتبی نهایی تاثیر داره. (دقت کنین معدل کتبی نهایی همون معدل سال سوم نیست! معدل امتحانات کتبی نوبت دوم سال سومه)

----------


## mohammad96

> تنها چیزی که بر حسب تجربه من از پارسال میشه بهش اطمینان کرد رتبه معادل آزمون های جامع سنجشه که با رتبه من 200 تا فاصله داشت! 
> حتی تراز کانون هم قابل اطمینان نیست. با تراز 5500 هم دانشجوی علم و صنعتی کامپیوتر هست هم کسی که شبانه یه شهر کوچیک قبول شده.
> متاسفانه به نظر من کانون شبیه چیزی نبود که تو کنکور دیدم.
> 
> فقط معدل کتبی نهایی تاثیر داره. (دقت کنین معدل کتبی نهایی همون معدل سال سوم نیست! معدل امتحانات کتبی نوبت دوم سال سومه)


تراز کانون چیه؟؟؟اصلا ملاک نیست.به هیچ وجه 
رفیق خود من که رتبه 96 منطقه 3 تو ریاضی اورد میتونی بری کارنامشو تو کانون ببینی ترازش بالای 6000 نیومد ولی مهندسی شیمی شریف اورد و کامپیوتر نرم شریف هم اورد ولی چون مکانیک فردوسی رو جلوتر زده بود رفت فردوسی.

----------


## GHZO7

خیلی بده :Yahoo (68):

----------

